# Searching for new external backup fs



## bsus (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

*B*ecause NTFS doesn't seem to work anymore I need a new FS which provides good availablity under windows. Which should I use? Is it possible to backup incremental under fsdos? Can I use UFS directly in the file manager of windows with the right driver?

Regards,


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the world needs an open source, preferably BSD-licensed, filesystem that's capable of storing files bigger than 4GB, uses 'long' filenames and doesn't have permissions.

Basically FAT32 without the limits and Microsoft's patents.


----------



## bsus (Apr 4, 2012)

> I think the world needs an open source, preferably BSD-licensed, filesystem that's capable of storing files bigger than 4GB, uses 'long' filenames and doesn't have permissions.


Would be nice to relive this 



> Basically FAT32 without the limits and Microsoft's patents.


Didn't FAT miss right management so that I can't use incremental backups?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2012)

bsus said:
			
		

> Would be nice to relive this


Yeah, we just need something simple and easy to use. Something camera manufacturers can use too (for storage on SD cards).



> Didn't FAT miss right management so that I can't use incremental backups?


I don't know, it does have some timestamps.


----------



## Zare (Apr 4, 2012)

ext2 is fully supported by both operating systems in question. Check out sysutils/e2fsprogs. For Windows, go to http://www.fs-driver.org/. I've used this combination on 1 TB drive for months, without issues.


----------



## bsus (Apr 4, 2012)

> I don't know, it does have some timestamps.


I tested and think it does but I aint 100% sure:

```
rsync -avr --modify-window=1 /home /mnt
```

Byside I get alot of invalid arguments but they are mainly temp-files.


----------



## bsus (Apr 4, 2012)

> ext2 is fully supported by both operating systems in question. Check out sysutils/e2fsprogs. For Windows, go to http://www.fs-driver.org/ . I've used this combination on 1 TB drive for months, without issues.



The problem is that I will have to install the driver when using public machines or is it just a small file?


----------



## Zare (Apr 4, 2012)

You will have to install the driver.

Ext2/ReiserFS plugin for Total Commander doesn't require administrative permissions to run/mount filesystems, however it's read-only. If that suits you, you can partition USB drive to hold a small (20-30 MB) FAT32 partition with portable Total Commander. That way, you can access your second, ext2 partition from any Windows machine, without any installations and without administrative access. 

There is also this : http://www.chrysocome.net/virtualvolumes . It's running in userland so it probably doesn't need admin account. Try it on your Windows machine and if it works under normal user, apply the same "portable" principle from above.


----------

